# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Nét nổi bật của máy chạy bộ là gì?

## kiencuong2

Theo dữ liệu mà HÌ công bố mỗi quý trên tạp chí Wall Street Journal (trong mục marketing, chứ không phải đầu tư), có một số bằng chứng giá máy chạy bộ đa năng gần đây có hợp lý để khách *mua ngay* cho thấy có rất ít mối liên hệ giữa chỉ số về sự thỏa mãn khách hàng và hiệu quả kinh tế thật sự. HÌ được quản lý bởi Claes Fornell – Giáo sư trường Đại học Michigan, người đã nghiên cứu về sự thỏa mãn của khách hàng từ thập niên 1980 và có rất nhiều bài báo bàn về vấn đề này. Chỉ số này được bán máy tập chạy bộ điện cho các tổ chức hàng đầu như Wachovia, Kroger, Comcast và Bộ Lao động Hoa Kỳ. Fornell tham gia thành lập HÌ với sự hỗ trợ tích cực của Barbara Everitt Bryant – người từng là giám đốc Cục Thống kê Dân số Hoa Kỳ dưới thời Tổng thống George H. W. Bush. 

Trong số ra ngày 18 tháng 2 năm 2003, tờ Journal đưa tin Fornell đã mua hoặc bán "máy tập chạy bộ đài loan _tại đây_ khống cổ phần của các công ty mà HÌ tiến hành điều tra trước khi công bố dữ liệu. Tiêu đề bài báo tập trung vào vấn đề đạo đức của việc hành động dựa trên thông tin độc quyền trước khi được công bố rộng rãi và chỉ ra rằng các nguyên tắc của giới học thuật về việc sử dụng "máy đi bộ công trình nghiên cứu có xu hướng trở nên dễ tha thứ và dễ nhận biết điều đó, vì thông tin đến từ khách hàng chứ không phải công ty, Fornell có thể đã tránh được bất kỳ vấn đề nào về giao dịch nội gián. 


Thậm chí, bài báo ngày hôm sau còn đưa tin rằng Robert J. Dolan, chủ nhiệm khoa của Trường Kinh doanh thuộc Đại học máy tập chạy bộ điện nào tốt Michigan qua https://thethaotaiphat.vn/may-chay-bo-hang-nao-tot-nhat, muốn loại bỏ hoàn toàn loại hình giao dịch này. Ông phát biểu trên Journal: Tôi đã nói với bất kỳ ai liên kết với HÌ rằng không nên tạo ra bất kỳ hình thức sử dụng may chay bo giam can cá nhân nào đối với thông tin được thu thập trong quá trình tổng hợp dữ liệu hàng quý, trước khi thông tin được công bố rộng rãi ra công chúng, và họ đã đồng ý. 

Nhưng dù thế nào, bài báo đầu tiên cũng đã bỏ qua câu chuyện nên mua máy chạy bộ điện của hãng nào thật sự. Câu hỏi được đặt ra là liệu những dữ liệu của HÌ thực tế có cho phép Fornell đánh bại thị trường hay không. Trong bài báo ngày hôm sau của mình, phóng viên Jon E. Hilsenrath đã tập trung mạnh mẽ vào câu hỏi này. Bài báo đã xem xét mối quan hệ giữa chỉ số của HÌ với sự biến động giá cổ phần của từng công ty, khẳng định may chay bo nhap khau rằng trong khi một số công ty như Yahoo! cải thiện được cả sự thỏa mãn khách hàng lẫn mức giá cổ phần thì nhiều công

----------

